# Sigma SW40C



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Anybody have any thoughts on this gun? I have read the Sigma thread....but no mention of the 40c in that thread....or anywhere else for that matter. I can't seem to find much information on this gun on the internet.

I have a chance to pick one up used, in very good condition for $260. It's a nice compact with a 14 round clip.

Thanks....


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Roadtrash said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on this gun? I have read the Sigma thread....but no mention of the 40c in that thread....or anywhere else for that matter. I can't seem to find much information on this gun on the internet.
> 
> I have a chance to pick one up used, in very good condition for $260. It's a nice compact with a 14 round clip.
> 
> Thanks....


The Sigma you are looking at is a previous version of the current Sigma. The newer Sigmas that are for sale NIB are the "enhanced" or "E/VE" versions of the original that Glock sued S&W over. The early generation Sigmas had a number of problems and various monikers. I don't recall a "C" version but that is definitely one that was produced pre-1999. Beware that there will be few after market products for that gun such as holsters, sights and other items. You may want to call S&W to find out more about the gun and if they would even work on it. If you know a gunsmith, ask him the same.
http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg02-e.htm

IMO, I would steer clear of the older Sigmas and buy a new "enhanced" version. You can pick one up for nearly the same $260 after the rebate and you'll have a brand new gun with 4 mags as well.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

More "Sigma" info. This is a history of S&W pistols. It is alphabetized so you have to scroll nearly to the bottom for the Sigma info. The "C" designation was for the DAO version of the original Sigma F model with stainless steel barrels. The only "Compact" version was the .380 Sigma. In fact, the "C" version has a half inch longer slide and barrel than the current VE.

"F" Original gun designation
"C" Means DAO
"G" Means OD Green Frame
"E" Means enhanced with tac rail
"V" Means black poly frame new version

http://www.pmulcahy.com/pistols/us_pistols_smith-wesson.htm


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info....I will have to see if the owner will come down in price...or check out a new one.

Thanks....


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I've heard bad things about the old ones. If I were you I wouldn't even bother trying to get them down on price. You can buy them on gunbroker.com for $299 BEFORE the $50 mail-in rebate and 2 free mags you get with the rebate as well. Go with the newer model, $250 and 4 magazines, you can't go wrong with that.

-Jeff-


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> http://www.pmulcahy.com/pistols/us_pistols_smith-wesson.htm


Please tell me you knew that's a website for a role-playing game?


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

OK...I will forget about the old one. Might just look into a 9mm then because it's a bit cheaper to shoot.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Patient_Zero said:


> Please tell me you knew that's a website for a role-playing game?


???? Don't know what you are trying to say here. Follow the link and there is a ton of tech specs and history about S&W. It looks as though it was cut and pasted in out of a gun guide.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I can't remember how I found that web page the first time. What immediately jumped out at me was his statement that _the others don't exist_. Since I knew one of the guns that he said that about, I went digging around the website to see what else was wonky. I got a good laugh out of it, especially the letter to his "stepmonster". That said, quite a bit of the info IS correct, and likely was cut and pasted from a guide. There's enough "game only" mixed in with the reality for me to advise a fair amount of caution when using it as an information source.


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Anybody know if the new enhanced models are the same size as the older ones?

Thanks


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Roadtrash said:


> Anybody know if the new enhanced models are the same size as the older ones?
> 
> Thanks


The new version, post 1998, have a 4" barrel. They are a half inch shorter than the original Sigma, however, they are still classified as a full sized semi auto. Bud's Gun Shop has them online from $299 delivered to your FFL. That's $249 with four mags when you include the rebate that runs through April.


----------



## Roadtrash (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I picked up a new one at a local store today. It was $330, but no sales tax, and I don't have to pay a transfer fee....and no waiting. So It all kinda washes out even. Got the all black SW9VE. It was the last one they had. Just need to send in the rebate now. 

Can you submit the rebate online? The S&W website seems to be down for me.

Thanks again!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds great! That's a good price since you didn't have to pay the sales tax. Be sure to follow up with a range report!

-Jeff-


----------



## 40calmania77 (Apr 9, 2008)

*40gve*

I got my Sigma for about $330 with 2 mags. I think the pawn shop took the rebate out before they sold it. Can I contact S&M for my extra mags?...LOL


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

40calmania77 said:


> I got my Sigma for about $330 with 2 mags. I think the pawn shop took the rebate out before they sold it. Can I contact S&M for my extra mags?...LOL


If that gun was sold to you NIB and you are the first owner, you can go to the S&W website and download the forms to fill out. You will get the rebate.


----------



## 40calmania77 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, I'm gonna go to a firearms school and they require 4 mags... Thats money saved.


----------

